# Con Kolivas(ck) kernel patch set to be discontinued ?



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2007)

> *Sunday, June 17. 2007*
> 
> *The end of the CK kernel patch set*
> 
> ...


 source:
*artipc10.vub.ac.be/serendipity/archives/32-The-end-of-the-CK-kernel-patch-set.html
*ck.wikia.com/wiki/End_of_ck_patchset
*www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2007-06-18-012-26-NW-KN

just saw in 2.6.21 changelog:


> *Crashing soon a kernel near you*
> 
> This is a list of some of the ongoing patches being developed at the kernel community that will be part of future Linux releases. Those features may take many months to get into the Linus' git tree, or may be dropped. The features are tested in the -mm tree, but be warned, it can crash your machine, eat your data (unlikely but not impossible) or kidnap your family (just because it has never happened it doesn't mean you're safe):
> 
> ...


 *kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_21#head-1e87824aa4636cc57408ac7b268ceb44681781c9
SO what went wrong? I just searched for ck patches after long time.saw this message  

again this issues needs to be resolved or Linus is not so particular about other's work


----------



## eddie (Jun 24, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!   
This is soooo sad! I just can't express how disappointed I am.
*ck.wikia.com/wiki/End_of_ck_patchset


----------



## mehulved (Jun 24, 2007)

I used to use the ck-sources kernel sometimes after Satissh and eddie told me about it. It was nice. This is really bad news.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 24, 2007)

*{UPDATES}-Why I quit: kernel developer Con Kolivas*

*Why I quit: kernel developer Con Kolivas*

^ An interview with CK-
*apcmag.com/6735/interview_con_kolivas


> Recently, however, Con announced he was leaving it all behind. Interested in hearing what prompted the move I contacted Con to talk about the reasons for his leaving, what it takes to be a kernel developer, the future as he sees it.
> The response I got was more than I bargained for -- in the conversation that followed, Con explored not just why he left, but also the challenges the Linux kernel must overcome as he sees it, and the very nature of the hardware and software market that led to the computing environment we have today. Whether you're a Windows user or Linux user, he makes some excellent points.
> Rather than break up the Con's responses, we're publishing it as it stands. So grab a coffee, make yourself comfortable, and read on.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

<*UPDATE*>
*             Torvalds Explains Scheduler Decision*

_"There's been a lot of recent debate over why Linus Torvalds chose the new CFS process scheduler written by Ingo Molnar over the SD process scheduler written by Con Kolivas, ranging from discussing the quality of the code to favoritism and outright conspiracy theories. KernelTrap is now reporting Linus Torvalds' official stance as to why he chose the code that he did. 'People who think SD was "perfect" were simply ignoring reality,' Linus is quoted as saying. He goes on to explain that he selected the Completely Fair Scheduler because it had a maintainer who has proven himself willing and able to address problems as they are discovered. In the end, the relevance to normal Linux users is twofold: one is the question as to whether or not the Linux development model is working, and the other is the question as to whether the recently released 2.6.23 kernel will deliver an improved desktop experience."
_source_:*linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/07/28/1836247.shtml
*kerneltrap.org/node/14002
_my thoughts_:

_Linus is wrong many times.First he bashes and "proclaimed" Gnome is waste without knowing the basic purpose of that DE(simplicity,yet usability,not so into eyecandy but customizable too).
next he is protecting his decisions or partiality done to Con Kolivas.Con is a very respective person with his codes for optimizing codes for Desktop and for years.
Still defending Linus are a fanboy of his personality or a kde fanboy for sure.
For the survival of Linux,Linus needs to be lenient.Con deserves the rights of his idea and work.Ingo looted Con's ideas and claimed the fame.this is sick.Linus- understand all people dont like kde and trolltech/qt(as reg his previous troll).also is his *dictatorship* and appeasement of select developers. 
*over*


----------

